# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  rss feeds

## duncan drennan

With the RSS is it only possibly to get the first post of a thread?

----------


## Dave A

If you don't mark the feed as read, you'll only get the first post.

I'm not sure what happens once you mark the feed as read (but I'm about to experiment).

I seem to recall that if you follow the link in the rss feed and post a reply you'll get updates when there is a new post. But again, I'll have to experiment.

----------


## duncan drennan

How often is the feed updated?

----------


## Dave A

You can set it under feed properties in your rss veiwer. It can range from once an hour to once a week!

I'm going to go scrounging for switch properties that might resolve the first post vs full thread issue.

The alternative is to subscribe to a thread, or forum, or the whole board - this would give you email updates. But that's a little messier than an rss solution, I think.

----------


## duncan drennan

> You can set it under feed properties in your rss veiwer. It can range from once an hour to once a week!


This could be on my side, but since I've subscribed I've not received any new RSS threads. I actually meant, how often is the actual RSS file updated

----------


## Dave A

Let's put it this way. At about 12.15pm this thread was in my rss viewer - and the thread was posted at about 11.00am. (I've set the feed at once an hour). I also think this is a pull technology, so the update schedule isn't driven by the feed generator on the site, but by your feed reader.

BTW - I've got to say that IE7 makes handling rss feeds dead easy.

----------


## Dave A

I've just loaded this as a secondary rss feed to check behaviour. It sorts and produces based on last post as opposed to first post.



```

http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/external.php?type=RSS2&lastpost=1 


```

----------

